# Problems with injections?



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All,

Does anyone else have real problems with their injections?.  I get a lot of painful swelling and have been limping around for days!!, telling my colleagues I have pulled a muscle.  i went back to my clinic and they advised not injecting in the thigh but in the butt.  The nurse did one for me yesterday and the same thing has happend, swelling and pain.  She said that some people are unfortunately tooo sensitive.

Anyone else have this problem?.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Could you numb the area with an ice cube first, would that help? I did my jabs in my tummy which sometimes bruised but otherwise was ok.

I hope you find a solution & get a BFP for your troubles!


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks,

I will try that, but I am not sure it will help.  It starts aching and swelling about 6hrs after.  So by the next morning i am so stiff I can hardly move.  It's driving me   and I have 3 to go!!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya dont know if this will be any help as this is just my First round (and hopefully last!) of IUI and I've had 2 jabs which were on the tummy.  They have left tiny, tiny pinhole bruising but apart from that absolutely fine.  Hope this helps


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

I was only given the option of thigh or bum, as menogon is an intramuscular injection. I have 5 to do on alternate days from day 2. Then 1 more for the pregnyl trigger shot.

So no tummy option. I have one to do tonight an I am really not looking forward to it.[br]: 3/08/06, 13:25Hi Sweet pea,

I noticed you are going for your follie scan on monday. So am I. Fingers crossed for us both and let me know how you get on.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Maybe 

Thanx sweetie for the good luck wishes and the same right back at ya!

Here is a wee follie dance for you     

Let me know how you get on...........

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

HI Maybe

My wife was a bit like you when I started injecting her in the bum  turns out i was aiming too low    If you aim to inject just below the level that a belt would sit just above the really fleshy bit of the buttock (not that I am saying my wife has a big bum you understand and in case she reads this)   Anyway that helped, and after that no more pain or swelling

M


----------

